# Shwmae Products Ltd



## Corner Mad House (9 November 2013)

Anyone had any good dealings with this company?     I certainly have not .... paid over £200 in July 2013 and still have not anything to show for it!!   What they sent did not fit.  Returned for alterations, as agreed with them and have never seen it again!   Shwmae now ignoring my emails and have blocked me from their FaceBook.   I am one very unhappy, dissatisfied customer who is currently in touch with Citizens Advice.   Fairs fair, if I part with that amount of money I expect to receive the goods.   Anyone else having problems with Shwmae?   Can Horse and Hound not help with a feature on this company and their shocking attitude towards their customers???


----------



## Meowy Catkin (9 November 2013)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?626175-Shwmae-horse-products&highlight=Shwmae

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?605404-Shwmae-Products&highlight=Shwmae

You aren't alone.


----------



## Corner Mad House (9 November 2013)

The question is how do you get your money back, as the Onsie has not appeared and they will not communicate with you?


----------



## Meowy Catkin (9 November 2013)

A couple of people on those threads (the longer thread I think) did manage to get refunded.

EG 




			I had this with another company, i went into my bank and explained the details, and they made me an appointment with the Fraud Dept. (Company had my money, I had no goods, they weren't answering my calls/emails...). When I let the company know this and that I had gone to Trading Standards, they refunded me.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## showingmadfilly (9 November 2013)

Mistake right tracking below now


----------



## showingmadfilly (9 November 2013)

This is amusing as this person returned a onesie due to it not fitting a section A apparently bit it fitted a light weight show cob...


----------



## showingmadfilly (9 November 2013)

As you can see tracking has been provided... The owner purchased then was asked to change colour for quicker dispatches he decided against this so we awaited the correct one through  she didn't like the match of colours so we took it back for free and thought it was a little odd it apparently didn't fit a welsh A when it went on ours well so to prove a point as the she wanted a brand new one anyway she put it on the show cob who as you can see looked very nice in it. 

Since then a premises move and new staff have meant yes things needed time to settle but these people were not left in the lurch as they claimed to be and with the new systems there will be no further delays as of the week coming and we look forward to a very productive and busy Christmas.

Take care all
Jessica


----------



## Meowy Catkin (9 November 2013)

showingmadfilly said:



			This is amusing as this person returned a onesie due to it not fitting a section A apparently bit it fitted a light weight show cob...
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't expect a onsie that fitted a LW show cob to fit a Welsh sec A. Surely it would be too big for the Welshie?


----------



## showingmadfilly (9 November 2013)

No apparently her section A is much bigger then the 6' show cob! These stretch onesies can be worn on loads of different types can upload three seperate horses three seperate sizes and it fitted all of them and all bigger then her A but apparently her A out sizes our big show horses.... See why we were so reluctant to make it bigger? And why it's taken so long to master why it would need to be bigger.

Personally I'm dumbfounded as to how its possible and it's the reason I've hesitated because if too big surely it wouldn't be correct at all? Am I wrong in thinking it was odd to request it bigger when it fitted a cob.

Jessica


----------



## Nicnac (9 November 2013)

How do you know OP is the person you are referring to and I would personally be mega pi**ed off if someone were posting my email and personal address details on an internet forum!  Incredibly unprofessional imo.


----------



## showingmadfilly (9 November 2013)

So not only has the OP lied on many accounts but she has also failed to state that the item was proven to fit many bigger horses and our delay has simply been down to the fact we are just out of our minds as to why she would need it bigger.

Please see below attachments of the exact item on two separate ponies,
We also have welsh As here who I can also get it on... 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...60072373.95733.100001390588120&type=3&theater


https://www.facebook.com/ShwmaeHors....399839760072373.95733.100001390588120&type=3


This alone shows how versatile these items are and shows how much give they have. I am shocked that this wouldn't fit a small section A. It even fitted our welsh B stallion easily.

I admit myself that the colour has been a pain and openly will apologise for that but the sizing is one I can not get my head around.

Jessica


----------



## showingmadfilly (9 November 2013)

The OP is someone who sent a message earlier this evening saying she was going to do this and I know from her writing.

i agree it's not nice having things plastered all over the internet but pleas take the time to read how often people do it to companies. A company address should be public but I have seen on here where people happily post private home addresses. 

You pick up about her privacy but ignore her lies... Should lies be something aloud on forums also?

internet trolls are illegal and if all truth I would have been happy to hold my hands up but know one can deny I have proven in  black and white this to be a slanderous and false allegation against the company.

jessica


----------



## Lexi_ (9 November 2013)

Um, Data Protection??


----------



## Meowy Catkin (9 November 2013)

SMF - please edit your post to remove the email, address and name from it.


----------



## showingmadfilly (9 November 2013)

I will happily do so and must admit I didn't intend for it to show... But I must also admit that it is funny how the OPs only two posts are the two on this thread. Should this forum really of aloud this to happen? And can anyone deny that the OP is out of order claiming what they have when I have so much proof against it.

If only the OP could have supplied sufficient measurements as requested to see why something so big would not fit a welsh A then this could have been sorted but her lack of true communications has made it impossible to help her.

Jessica


----------



## Jonesy (9 November 2013)

Oh dear ..... Posts like this will not be good for business .......


----------



## showingmadfilly (9 November 2013)

Dear horse and hound, this message posted by accident with addresses I did not wish to share. Would you be so kind as to delete to not cause upset.

Many thanks
Jessica 


This was sent to horse and hound to ask them to rectify.... You are correct it's not good for business when people mould the truth.

This should not be aloud and if it were me others would be very upset yet others can spread lies about myself and company and think it ok?

Jessica


----------



## showingmadfilly (9 November 2013)

Horse and hound have kindly removed the information in question.... 
Apologies for the upset caused, it was not intentional but I must make it clear this person has been fabricating the truth a lot and has only joined the forum in order to do so which I thought was against rules. I appreciate we all make mistakes and I appreciate in the past I've made many but new premises new staff and new advisers means the only way is up and I would appreciate those who have a issue come forward on email and not via forums where I must provide the truth against their lies if sadly needed.

Apologies again to anyone upset by this,
Have a good evening all and take care
Jess


----------



## Fat_Pony (9 November 2013)

It is spelt "allowed", not "aloud". The latter refers to the volume of something rather than the right to do something.


----------



## showingmadfilly (9 November 2013)

Apologies, I will admit to not being the best on the iPad or at spelling. I didn't realise it would be something that would bother someone. I will in future try to be better.

Jess


----------



## Corner Mad House (10 November 2013)

How extraordinary Shwmae suddenly woke up at mid night last night and sent a dispatch note saying my altered Onsie will be delivered next Sat.  This is after totally ignoring me since Oct 16th.   

I also receive a message from Jessica to say that she is trying to get Horse and Hound to delete this thread as it is total slander.   How can the truth be slander. I was purely stating my experience with this company which has not been pleasant.  

Just goes to show the power of these Forums!  Such a shame that you have to go 'public' to get a result from this unhelpful company.  So you know what to do now!

I hope the Onsie fits my horse when it is returned this time or I shall be back to square one with them and wanting a refund.


----------



## Highlands (10 November 2013)

Sent you a message


----------



## quirky (10 November 2013)

All I have to say is why, just why would you ever need to put that on a horse?
It looks far from comfortable


----------



## twiggy2 (10 November 2013)

quirky said:



			All I have to say is why, just why would you ever need to put that on a horse?
It looks far from comfortable 

Click to expand...

that was my first thought too, they are horses not dollies.

would never do business with such an unprofessional company either.


----------



## cronkmooar (10 November 2013)

Corner Mad House said:



			I also receive a message from Jessica to say that she is trying to get Horse and Hound to delete this thread as it is total slander.   .
		
Click to expand...

You could inform her that slander is actually SPOKEN defamation!:rolleyes3:


----------



## Jonesy (10 November 2013)

Can't see how it's 'slander' anyway - you are merely advising others of your experience with the company which is no different to what others may confirm about service etc from other companies such as derby house, robinsons and equestrian clearance - btw - personally never had a problem with these companies... Just using them as an example.

I hope the onesie was worth all the hassle!


----------



## Corner Mad House (10 November 2013)

The original idea was to buy one of these Onsie things for my old horse who is eaten alive by the flies every summer.  And before you say it, she wears a sweet itch rug with belly flap, fly mask and fly spray and is fed garlic.   And still the flies get at any exposed parts so the Onsie seemed like a good solution for her.   

Now November ... no flies !   

I can tell you that I would never deal with Shwmae Products again.


----------



## noodle_ (10 November 2013)

ive heard nothing but bad things about the company in question...i want a onesie for my mucky cow pony - but i will not be buying from this company!!!


----------



## Corner Mad House (10 November 2013)

I will say that the material they use to make the Onsie is lovely.  It didn't come with any fitting instructions though so that was a bit mind boggling.  I also think that they should request measurements of the legs so that they are in with a good chance of a correct fit first time.  Then there would not be all this sending back and alterations.  They say on their web site that they do not give refunds as each Onsie is made to measure, yet when ordering you only need to give them the horses rug size and say if it is fine, standard or heavy so they really aren't doing themselves any favours what so ever.


----------



## jenylou (11 November 2013)

This company is shocking.  I ordered a onesie and paid for it back on 9th August and still not received it despite numerous calls, fb messages and emails.  Again and again they said they would get one sent out but still not received.  I have spoken with consumer advice and I have requested in writing a full refund but as yet never got a reply back from them.  They do not reply to emails, calls or fb messages and instead have blocked me from facebook and deleted our conversations back and forth via facebook - however I had actually printed these off along with all the threads on the internet from other numerous unhappy customers from items not received to items in poor quality or didn't fit etc.
I would never touch this company again and will be taking it to trading standards with all the evidence as they are very good at all positive comments on facebook page, however if you write anything like "do you know when I will receive my rug ordered over two months ago" they go in and delete your comment!! so anyone looking thinks everyone is happy with their products.

And every time people are unhappy they blame it on a move of premises blah blah blah check out posts from a few years ago and you will find the same comments and reasons given for poor customer service.  They do not have an address on their website for their company nor a mobile number that actually works and is different to the one on facebook which goes straight to voicemail so you never actually get chance to speak to anyone.  They then give you excuses like oh that person only answers the phone, or that is sales staff, I only give advice on sizing etc etc.

The best excuse I was given why I had not received my rug was that there was another person with my exact name and email address in New Zealand (of all places) and they had been emailing that person instead of me!! hardly unlikely we would share the same email address!!

Apologies for the rant but I am so angry that a company can continue to treat customers this way and we have to chase them up and get nowhere!!


----------



## miss_c (11 November 2013)

This is why I love SnuggyHoods... Always an AMAZING service, very prompt reply to emails, etc.


----------



## katiey (11 November 2013)

I hope you recieve your item. I had similar issues with this company - and attempted contact and all sorts for ages after having to exchange an item. 
Then i thought great finally got a dispatched email after saying i was taking things further (reporting to paypal as not received goods and would go to citizens advice) ... however didnt last long as never recieved anything! Contacted (well try too again) and nothing. Went through paypal to get money back but conviently i was 2 days over the time they give to dispute and take up an investigation / money back! Seems a little too much like good timing if you get what i mean!!
I really hope you get your item and not left as ANOTHER unhappy person. x


----------



## jenylou (11 November 2013)

I know I use them too I just thought a onesie was an excellent idea for having a grey pony and attending shows!  such a good idea but wasted due to customer service.  like you say you never have any problems from snuggy hoods or another company I have found Dreamcatcher equestrian - fab products excellent quality and fast delivery at great prices


----------



## jenylou (11 November 2013)

Hi katiey, I cant see me getting it now as its been 3 months and cant get in touch with company and they have not replied to my recorded delivery letter wanting a refund under the distance selling act they have 30 days to reply but doubt they will.  I am taking it further though as I am a very patient person normally but this has made me so cross I am going to take it further and by all these posts hopefully it will put people off using them I only wish I had searched the net first instead of going by facebook posts as would never have bought from them.  like you when I contacted paypal I was too late to get refund via that was too


----------



## katiey (11 November 2013)

jenylou said:



			Hi katiey, I cant see me getting it now as its been 3 months and cant get in touch with company and they have not replied to my recorded delivery letter wanting a refund under the distance selling act they have 30 days to reply but doubt they will.  I am taking it further though as I am a very patient person normally but this has made me so cross I am going to take it further and by all these posts hopefully it will put people off using them I only wish I had searched the net first instead of going by facebook posts as would never have bought from them.  like you when I contacted paypal I was too late to get refund via that was too
		
Click to expand...

Im the same - usually patient and dont like to nag / complain but with them i really did get annoyed!! I used them as a friend did and said they were really good (she must be very lucky to have got her items). I just think it is so wrong how as horse owners we are trying to spoil our horses, keep them warm and clean and snuggled up and people / companies like this take such advantage of us! I remember them closing down their website just after my problems but they created another one (slightly different name and look to it) grr makes me cross!!


----------



## only_me (11 November 2013)

I do find it interesting that there have been quite a few threads on here (one of mine included) about the company yet it is this one that Shwmae/jessica decides to comment on - there must be some background here!

I had hoped that they had improved since it sounded like a great concept but obviously not - I to had many excuses that parcel was lost in the post but yet was unable to be given a tracking number for the parcel or even a receipt to prove that it had been posted... I cut my losses and demanded a refund which they eventually did.

What is NOT professional is the way that the only way to be able to contact them is via facebook or HHO...


----------



## MissChaos (11 November 2013)

only_me said:



			I do find it interesting that there have been quite a few threads on here (one of mine included) about the company yet it is this one that Shwmae/jessica decides to comment on - there must be some background here!

I had hoped that they had improved since it sounded like a great concept but obviously not - I to had many excuses that parcel was lost in the post but yet was unable to be given a tracking number for the parcel or even a receipt to prove that it had been posted... I cut my losses and demanded a refund which they eventually did.

What is NOT professional is the way that the only way to be able to contact them is via facebook or HHO...
		
Click to expand...

It's barely legal with the info they (don't) present, never mind professional.

Quite a few of showjumpingfilly/Jessica's posts suddenly make a lot more sense in light of who she is, too.


----------



## NellRosk (11 November 2013)

trivial but please learn how to spell 'allowed' showingmadfilly.


----------



## MissChaos (11 November 2013)

*showingmadfilly in my post, before I get jumped on.


----------



## Corner Mad House (11 November 2013)

Surely if their are enough dissatisfied customers something can be done.  I am not prepared to just loose over £200, I cant afford to!

This Onsie had better arrive and fit !

One of the 'excuses' Jessica gave me for it not being delivered before was that they were moving premises ... I somehow doubt that story now


----------



## showingmadfilly (11 November 2013)

Wish I had the spare time you lot do... Boredom isn't something I get  the pleasure of.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (11 November 2013)

showingmadfilly said:



			Wish I had the spare time you lot do... Boredom isn't something I get  the pleasure of.
		
Click to expand...

Wow. Did you study at the Gerald Ratner school of how to market your business ?


----------



## neddynesbitt (12 November 2013)

horserider said:



			Wow. Did you study at the Gerald Ratner school of how to market your business ?
		
Click to expand...

Hear hear ^^^^^

Having not heard of your business until now I can guarantee I won't forget the name ever!! The OP may have lied and been unfair (It's her word against yours and nobody knows the truth except you & OP) but boy have you destroyed your business with your responses.

Will you be signing on the dole now!!!!!!


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (12 November 2013)

showingmadfilly said:



			Wish I had the spare time you lot do... Boredom isn't something I get  the pleasure of.
		
Click to expand...

Why don't you log off & get on your sewing machine & make the items you have had the money for but not supplied & send them of to your clients!


----------



## Landcruiser (12 November 2013)

I'd never heard of these and followed the link to the photographs. I actually thought it was a joke. What a ridiculous looking thing. I actually think the horses in these look totally degraded. These are horses - noble, forgiving, and not so far removed from their wild ancestors. What the hell have they come to, to find themselves stuffed into some sort of ludicrous body stocking???? 

Yeah, yeah, I'm going!


----------



## alliersv1 (12 November 2013)

Toby_Zaphod said:



			Why don't you log off & get on your sewing machine & make the items you have had the money for but not supplied & send them of to your clients!
		
Click to expand...

Great bit of advice!


----------



## Costypop (12 November 2013)

Well I will certainly stay clear of this company what a rubbish way to treat your customers, administration is going to be just around the corner if they carry on!


----------



## only_me (12 November 2013)

Landcruiser said:



			I'd never heard of these and followed the link to the photographs. I actually thought it was a joke. What a ridiculous looking thing. I actually think the horses in these look totally degraded. These are horses - noble, forgiving, and not so far removed from their wild ancestors. What the hell have they come to, to find themselves stuffed into some sort of ludicrous body stocking???? 

Yeah, yeah, I'm going!
		
Click to expand...

See I liked their socks - they go above the knee and would be perfect for keeping legs clean the night before a show. I would have really liked to have tried them, however they kept getting lost in the post :rolleyes3:


----------



## *hic* (12 November 2013)

I've just noticed this "giveaway" on FB . . . https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...1615946.100088.100001390588120&type=1&theater

I wondered if some of those who haven't yet received their onesies might want to try for a chance to win one :devilish:


----------



## Dizzleton (12 November 2013)

jemima*askin said:



			I've just noticed this "giveaway" on FB . . . https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...1615946.100088.100001390588120&type=1&theater

I wondered if some of those who haven't yet received their onesies might want to try for a chance to win one :devilish:
		
Click to expand...

This made me laugh!!

I was going to order one but after seeing all the negative threads about Shwmae I definitely won't bother!

I'm dumbfounded at the arrogance and general ignorance of Jessica. You've run what could've been a great business into the ground.


----------



## welshpony3 (12 November 2013)

I too have had problems with this company ordered goods 12 days ago shocking customer service no replies when you put comment on facebook its deleted then they block you from commenting then send you a rude email blaming everyone else but themselves.  i only want the product i ordered but looks like something strange going on i contacted trading standards in carmarthen this morning as i want my money back now i am not the only person to have this problem as several people sent me messages from facebook and now i find this forum better going to trading standards paypal and facebook as maybe if we interupt their xmas sales they will take notice and deal with these issues


----------



## charlie76 (12 November 2013)

I also considered purchasing some thing from this company but after reading this I won't be, not because of the complaints but of the unprofessional response . Jessica, I run a small business and believe me, there have been a number of occasions where I would like to respond or fight my corner when reading things on line however it only serves to make you look bad and unprofessional so I have learnt to not respond, esp on a public forum. 
The correct thing would have been to message these people privately and simply confirmed on this thread your apologies and that it was being dealt with. 
I know how hard it is to not speak up and fight for something you work hard with but really,in future, keep it private.


----------



## WelshD (12 November 2013)

There have been comments on line for years about these people, a search brings up loads of unhappy customers. Shame as I wouldnt mind a onesie for my sweet itch pony 

I think this is the funniest comment online I have seen regarding them:

**** goods, **** service, **** reputation, say no more other than ****


----------



## *hic* (15 November 2013)

CMH - I take it you've seen this: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151874556575528&set=a.93084860527.97269.9588500527&type=1  ? :O


----------



## PolarSkye (15 November 2013)

Add another unhappy customer to the list . . . YO ordered a onesie for one of her two BS ponies to keep her clean at away shows - even paid extra to have it delivered before big show this weekend.  Until she parted with her money, business owner was really responsive - now that she has paid for the item, all her inquiries/messages, etc. disappear into a black hole.  She is not happy - and I don't blame her .

P


----------



## FabioandFreddy (15 November 2013)

in fairness, i wouldn't be at all surprised that the OP's onesie meant for her welsh A fitted her show cob after one wear as the fabric stretched so much after one wear on the one i had that this would be totally feasible! 

Even if the OP has bent the truth - the other hundreds of dissatisfied customers haven't!!


----------



## dogatemysalad (15 November 2013)

jemima*askin said:



			CMH - I take it you've seen this: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151874556575528&set=a.93084860527.97269.9588500527&type=1  ? :O
		
Click to expand...

That's quite a list of dissatisfied customers. Don't like the idea of them not being breathable. Very unhealthy.
But then again, I cannot imagine ever using one on a horse anyway.


----------



## Follysmum (15 November 2013)

I had problems with these people too.  Rug and hood did not fit and awful quality. When returned to be altered they apparently lost it after me having to chase them several times.

New rug eventually turned up but was still poor. Its now a duster!!!!

Disgusting customer service and attitudes.  Would never use again.


----------



## Patterdale (15 November 2013)

quirky said:



			All I have to say is why, just why would you ever need to put that on a horse?
It looks far from comfortable 

Click to expand...

This, totally! Warm, stuffy, itchy and ugly. 



showingmadfilly said:



			Wish I had the spare time you lot do... Boredom isn't something I get  the pleasure of.
		
Click to expand...

:eek3: 



Landcruiser said:



			I'd never heard of these and followed the link to the photographs. I actually thought it was a joke. What a ridiculous looking thing. I actually think the horses in these look totally degraded. These are horses - noble, forgiving, and not so far removed from their wild ancestors. What the hell have they come to, to find themselves stuffed into some sort of ludicrous body stocking????
		
Click to expand...

Afraid I totally agree with this. Why would you degrade your horse and make him uncomfortable by putting one of these on him? I totally don't get it.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (15 November 2013)

a fool and their money and all that  ridiculous and horrible. if you want a clean horse then brush it!


----------



## Corner Mad House (15 November 2013)

Dear Patterdale and Motherofchickens if you had a horse that reacted as badly to fly bites as my old girl does you would try anything to keep her comfortable over summer.  To see her with huge reactions that need steroid injections is not nice.  To see her with open wounds from flies is not nice.  To see her desperately trying to rub herself as she is so itchy is not nice.   And before you say it yes I have tried fly repellents, fly masks, sweet itch rugs with belly flap, but all leave exposed areas ... the onesie looked to give the most protection.


----------



## neet23 (15 November 2013)

If anyone has had problems with this company please contact http://www.adviceguide.org.uk/england/consumer_e.htm  and file a report.  All calls are passed on to trading standards.


----------



## xfeex (16 November 2013)

OMG I think its me who she is saying has started this thread I found it googling evidence for trading standards, yes they have had my money too! since 3rd August, I must admit I feel silly for ordering one now but I bought one to keep my pony clean on hunting nights, I work in the mornings so any help I can get to keep him clean was the reason for ordering.

They did send me an email with courier details (but no name of courier) and its still not arrived
And the original one sent was marked 4'9 when I ordered 5' and the hood they sent had no ears and was a different colour from the rug. it was also very tight round his wither and one of the zips was sticking

I could go on and on how rude they have been to me

I will also report to the above link

Im not letting this drop, I would rather send the money to the poor people in the Philippines


----------



## xfeex (16 November 2013)

Corner Mad house I could do with a chat with you as its all very similar what has happened to me please pm me. I have also been blocked of Facebook site. I think they have been responding to you thinking you are me, the more I read this post the more weird it is. I wonder if it was my details they asked to be removed, I would love to know.


----------



## Doublethyme (16 November 2013)

MotherOfChickens said:



			a fool and their money and all that  ridiculous and horrible. if you want a clean horse then brush it!
		
Click to expand...

^^^this. Bloody things should be banned. Look do uncomfortable and unnatural for a horse to wear.


----------



## xfeex (16 November 2013)

wouldn't say im a fool wanting to keep my pony clean on the night before hunting, some people put hoods/bandages all sorts on to keep them clean, I thought this would be better than bandages etc...

I would never make my pony uncomfortable! that is the reason it was sent back first time as it was too tight on the wither


I am a fool for not researching first and ordering from them! shocking company


----------



## lisa_dundee (16 November 2013)

I have ordered from this company before and ended up waiting months for two fleece heads that ended up coming in different sizes and patterns and the craftsmanship was crap!! I actually wanted to try the Lycra socks but just won't risk the poor quality and will probably never arrive or if they do they will be the wrong colour or size no doubt!


----------



## MerrySherryRider (16 November 2013)

And the good news is that some horses have been spared the indignity and discomfort of being wrapped like a supermarket chicken. 

The bad news is that owners will have to get up a bit earlier in the morning.
Ah well.


----------



## mil1212 (16 November 2013)

I had the same experience with this company over 18 months ago, so the standards have not changed with the invention of this 'onesie'. I had 2 hoods which finally turned up 3 months later, wrong fabric and neither fitted, but I didn't dare send them back!
Also, the concept of a horse onesie is not a new one, I had one in the 80's for my grey pony (legs, body and all) She neither felt undignified or uncomfortable, just another rug for her.


----------



## Corner Mad House (16 November 2013)

Well I hope the hoods did not cost you too much.   Why didn't you dare to send them back?


----------



## lula (16 November 2013)

quirky said:



			All I have to say is why, just why would you ever need to put that on a horse?
It looks far from comfortable 

Click to expand...


this totally. they cover the ears, the head right down to the hooves and are made of what, fleece? How uncomfortable and itchy must these be? not to mention the very real p[ossibility of a pony seriously over heating in summer.

sounds horrific. horses have their own coats. we mess horses internal thermostat enough putting rugs on them, but these onsies cant be good for their health. 
i see them as pure convenience on the part of the owner and kids who think looking at their pony in a horrendously multi coloured pajama straight jacket somehow gives it the 'ahhhhh' factor.

Do people really think their horse would actually choose to wear one of these, even ones who dont give a stuff about their street cred?


----------



## Corner Mad House (16 November 2013)

And do you think horses would actually choose to be in a stable most of their lives, or be ridden, or be in a muddy paddock .... I think not, but that is what a lot of owners subject their horses to.

I saw these rugs as a way of making my old girls life more comfortable.  It appeared to offer the best protection against flies.  And before we go down the line of have you tried the answer is yes ... fly mask, sweet itch with belly flap rug, fly spray ... and still she is eaten alive by flies.

You tell me what you would do?


----------



## mil1212 (16 November 2013)

Corner Mad House said:



			Well I hope the hoods did not cost you too much.   Why didn't you dare to send them back?
		
Click to expand...

with the service I received I didn't think I'd either get my money back or get replacements to fit, even 18 months ago I wasn't the first of Shwmae's unhappy customers.... I have altered the hoods myself to some sort of use.


----------



## xfeex (16 November 2013)

horserider said:



			The bad news is that owners will have to get up a bit earlier in the morning.
Ah well.
		
Click to expand...

I do get up very early but with working in the kennels, 4 horses to look after and exercise plus looking after 40 livery customers I thought it would be easier to get him ready the night before! 

I don't see much difference than covering your horse in hoods, rugs, stable bandages 

whatever is going on with the company its not good. they cannot take money from people and treat them like they are doing.

I hope everyone they rip off report them.


----------



## lisa_dundee (18 November 2013)

They are just two young girls who's grandad set them up with some machines and fabric at home to start making hoods. They have obviously got in over their heads and too big for their boots. Me and my ex friend were making hoods at one point and we used a couple of the same fabric suppliers they use and one of the suppliers doesn't even like dealing with them and said that they are rude and always buy the cheaper material, they also told me the actual quality of their work isn't very good which I have seen for myself anyway!


----------



## RunToEarth (18 November 2013)

xfeex said:



			I do get up very early but with working in the kennels, 4 horses to look after and exercise plus looking after 40 livery customers I thought it would be easier to get him ready the night before! 

I don't see much difference than covering your horse in hoods, rugs, stable bandages 

whatever is going on with the company its not good. they cannot take money from people and treat them like they are doing.

I hope everyone they rip off report them.
		
Click to expand...

I have to agree with HR - they are the most ridiculous looking things I have ever seen and I would sooner cheese grate my eyeballs out than have them anywhere near my horses - I have other things to do on hunting mornings but I just make sure I get up early enough to clean the horses. Rugs and bandages are made out of breathable material and do not look half as restricted or wrap the entire horse head to toe in spandex. 

I'm sorry you've all been ripped off, but a person who has dreamed up a business making spanx onesies for horses was never going to be the most legitimate business woman/human...


----------



## chestnut cob (18 November 2013)

RunToEarth said:



			I have to agree with HR - they are the most ridiculous looking things I have ever seen and I would sooner cheese grate my eyeballs out than have them anywhere near my horses - I have other things to do on hunting mornings but I just make sure I get up early enough to clean the horses. Rugs and bandages are made out of breathable material and do not look half as restricted or wrap the entire horse head to toe in spandex. 

I'm sorry you've all been ripped off, but a person who has dreamed up a business making spanx onesies for horses was never going to be the most legitimate business woman/human...
		
Click to expand...

Agree with you RTE.  They are absolutely vile things and I can't understand why anyone would want to put those on their horses.  They are horses, not fluffy little ornamental dogs to dress up likes babies.  It is obvious from the pics that the material is cheap - it is probably itchy, hot and uncomfortable for the horses - and the products look badly made.

Seriously people, just buy a Snuggy Hood if you have a grey that gets filthy before a competition / have clipped off your horse's entire head and made him freezing cold, and leave your horse's legs on if the legs get cold.

It is a shame so many people have lost money as I wouldn't wish that on anyone, and it sounds as though the company are dreadful to deal with.  But I bet your horses wouldn't have thanked you for wrapping them up like dolls in horrid, itchy, cheap fleece material.


----------



## Corner Mad House (18 November 2013)

Hi Stugatsio.   Can you put your comments on the Australian and the USA Facebook for Shwmae.  I am in the UK but have been blocked from the UK and Australian Facebook.  My comments are still on the USA Facebook though!  Please join me in shouting about how awful this company is treating their customers!


----------



## Costypop (18 November 2013)

Corner Mad House said:



			Hi Stugatsio.   Can you put your comments on the Australian and the USA Facebook for Shwmae.  I am in the UK but have been blocked from the UK and Australian Facebook.  My comments are still on the USA Facebook though!  Please join me in shouting about how awful this company is treating their customers!
		
Click to expand...

I've pm'd you


----------



## only_me (18 November 2013)

I still think the socks where a good idea. My horse gets washed twice the night before a show and usually at least once in the morning of the show as he is basically hoof to elbow white and then hoof to hock white. It was as much a hope to help reduce the irritation to his  pink skin as much as to keep legs clean. And his legs only get washed for a show, otherwise they are untouched!!

A lot of things are designed to make our lives easier so why cant we have them for horses?!


----------



## stugatsio (18 November 2013)

i think sox are fab but not worth the hassle dealing with them, why would they refund on products sent, as they have told me for 4 months , i want the whole amount refunded i will never deal with them again i will make my girls there onesies, they have blocked me i cant post on there facebook page not to worry there are other places to get the message out if i dont get all


----------



## WelshD (18 November 2013)

Can your bank help with reversing a transfer or card payment maybe stugatsio?

I notice they have just listed two onesies on their Facebook page as complete and ready to despatch - possibly some that a disgruntled customer has told them to shove somewhere!


----------



## stugatsio (18 November 2013)

i paid with paypal and it has been 4 months not a chance , 4 long months and about 150 messages later


----------



## lisa_dundee (18 November 2013)

It doesn't make a difference that they put they are Ready for dispatch, the hoods we ordered were out of the bargain bucket and apparently ready for dispatch but we were still waiting months!


----------



## chestnut cob (18 November 2013)

Aren't the Police interested in this?  Since it seems to be outright fraud and deception...


----------



## stugatsio (18 November 2013)

its hard that i am in australia but yes you guys over there should report them they have just emailed me as rude as ever but i havent finished with them we should all stick together i will do wotever i can at this end


----------



## PolarSkye (18 November 2013)

horserider said:



			And the good news is that some horses have been spared the indignity and discomfort of being wrapped like a supermarket chicken. 

The bad news is that owners will have to get up a bit earlier in the morning.
Ah well.
		
Click to expand...

It's not about getting up earlier, it's about having to bathe horses EVERY day which can't be good for their skin.  YO's daughter has a grey BSJA pony and when they go to the big shows the pony needs a bath every day to keep her clean - can't do HOYS or equivalent covered in poo stains.

P


----------



## PolarSkye (18 November 2013)

Well, I will say that (possibly) thanks to my prompting on here and PM'ing her, my YO has had at least had a communication from Jessica and a promise that the item will arrive tomorrow . . . not holding my breath, but hopeful.

I get the sense that perhaps the business owner is just overwhelmed and/or disorganized . . . either way she needs to get a grip and stop over promising and under delivering to customers.

P


----------



## chestnut cob (18 November 2013)

PolarSkye said:



			It's not about getting up earlier, it's about having to bathe horses EVERY day which can't be good for their skin.  YO's daughter has a grey BSJA pony and when they go to the big shows the pony needs a bath every day to keep her clean - can't do HOYS or equivalent covered in poo stains.

P
		
Click to expand...

But equally, I can't imagine being trussed up in what looks like horrid, cheap "fleece" all night, every night is exactly good for their skin either.  Surely a better option would be to buy a Snuggy Hood sweet itch rug and the leg add-ons which go down to the knees, then bandage from below the knee downwards?  Bit labour intensive and expensive, but I'd imagine a lot more breathable than those horrible looking onesies.  Plus at least SH are a well known brand that you never see slagged off on here!!


----------



## GrumpyHero (18 November 2013)

I've just posted a link to this thread on their FB post  I'll soon be banned I bet!! Absolutely disgraceful customer service.


----------



## RunToEarth (18 November 2013)

only_me said:



			I still think the socks where a good idea. My horse gets washed twice the night before a show and usually at least once in the morning of the show as he is basically hoof to elbow white and then hoof to hock white. It was as much a hope to help reduce the irritation to his  pink skin as much as to keep legs clean. And his legs only get washed for a show, otherwise they are untouched!!

A lot of things are designed to make our lives easier so why cant we have them for horses?!
		
Click to expand...

I suppose what bothered me about the socks is that I have confidence that a set of bandages put on properly will stay there without being uncomfortable and irritable, the socks don't really do that for me and I just can't see that the stretchy material is that comfortable or breathable. 



PolarSkye said:



			It's not about getting up earlier, it's about having to bathe horses EVERY day which can't be good for their skin.  YO's daughter has a grey BSJA pony and when they go to the big shows the pony needs a bath every day to keep her clean - can't do HOYS or equivalent covered in poo stains.

P
		
Click to expand...

This is their equine onesie:

http://www.shwmaeproductsltd.co.uk/userfiles/4548/products/1369312788.JPG

The material appears to be the same cheapy fleece material that you find with Primark PJs - the type that becomes static, makes you sweaty and is generally nasty, I can't imagine it does the horse much good. 

The legs look baggy - a bit like human PJs. I can't vouch for anyone elses' horses' reaction - but if I put those on mine they would probably boot the hell out of themselves, I also think loosely fitting things around horses legs are dangerous. The tops of the back legs are baggy - I would be concerned that on getting up from being laid down, they would catch a hoof in there. 

I would not like to leave a horse for an evening with that on it's head - I don't think it is healthy for the horse to spent hours with fleece around it's ears. 

I don't trust Velcro as a rug fastener. The whole thing is held together by Velcro, and I would worry that a horse would half undress itself and hang itself/impale itself as horses tend to do. 

I understand the need to not wash your horse every day of the year, but I do think that with a good set of well applied bandages, some stain remover and some rugs it isn't difficult to keep a horse clean - it's possible, I have a grey...and no onesie!


----------



## spottybotty (18 November 2013)

PolarSkye said:



			Well, I will say that (possibly) thanks to my prompting on here and PM'ing her, my YO has had at least had a communication from Jessica and a promise that the item will arrive tomorrow . . . not holding my breath, but hopeful.

I get the sense that perhaps the business owner is just overwhelmed and/or disorganized . . . either way she needs to get a grip and stop over promising and under delivering to customers.

P
		
Click to expand...

But they have been doing this to people for at least 2 yrs! Its not just since the "onseies" (spelling?) came out.


----------



## smellsofhorse (18 November 2013)

They are advertising a 50% sale on their facebook page.

Be warned don't do it!


----------



## GrumpyHero (18 November 2013)

Can't believe they are advertising a 50% off sale when they haven't even completed orders from almost 6 months ago!!!


----------



## Patterdale (18 November 2013)

mil1212 said:



			Also, the concept of a horse onesie is not a new one, I had one in the 80's for my grey pony (legs, body and all) She neither felt undignified or uncomfortable, just another rug for her.
		
Click to expand...

How do you know?? They look incredibly uncomfortable to me!



Corner Mad House said:



			I saw these rugs as a way of making my old girls life more comfortable.  It appeared to offer the best protection against flies.  And before we go down the line of have you tried the answer is yes ... fly mask, sweet itch with belly flap rug, fly spray ... and still she is eaten alive by flies.

You tell me what you would do?
		
Click to expand...

Well I'm sorry but I wouldn't have thought encasing her in cheap fleece in summer would make her feel any better!

I'm sorry people have lost money and the company sounds like a total nightmare but I can't help but feel glad for all the lucky horses who've escaped having to wear one of these monstrosities.


----------



## chestnut cob (18 November 2013)

RunToEarth said:



			The material appears to be the same cheapy fleece material that you find with Primark PJs - the type that becomes static, makes you sweaty and is generally nasty, I can't imagine it does the horse much good.
		
Click to expand...

This.  The material looks vile.  I have some cheap Primark fleece PJs for lounging around in when it's really cold.  I can only wear them for about an hour as they're too itchy, hot and go all static-y.  Imagine leaving that on your horse all night long.  Also agree about velcro fastening.  They look stupid and I really don't believe they are in the slightest bit comfortable for a horse.

Seriously people.. rugs and bandages are by far better.

My horse would hate having something like this on.  He is currently hunter clipped and only in a 75g full neck - he'd be boiling and itchy in this.


----------



## Ladyinred (18 November 2013)

RunToEarth said:



			. 

I don't trust Velcro as a rug fastener. The whole thing is held together by Velcro, and I would worry that a horse would half undress itself and hang itself/impale itself as horses tend to do. 

I understand the need to not wash your horse every day of the year, but I do think that with a good set of well applied bandages, some stain remover and some rugs it isn't difficult to keep a horse clean - it's possible, I have a grey...and no onesie!
		
Click to expand...

This would also be my biggest worry. Horses are self-harming suicide machines and , to me, this is inviting trouble.

Also looks bl@@dy silly.. but hey.


----------



## Ladyinred (18 November 2013)

Patterdale said:



			How do you know?? They look incredibly uncomfortable to me!



Well I'm sorry but I wouldn't have thought encasing her in cheap fleece in summer would make her feel any better!

I'm sorry people have lost money and the company sounds like a total nightmare but I can't help but feel glad for all the lucky horses who've escaped having to wear one of these monstrosities.
		
Click to expand...

The better answer would surely be to buy a fly rug. A bit more costly but also a darn sight better made and last longer.


----------



## only_me (18 November 2013)

RunToEarth said:



			I suppose what bothered me about the socks is that I have confidence that a set of bandages put on properly will stay there
		
Click to expand...


My issue was not with the legs as I can whack on a set of bandages within minutes but I wanted to keep his knees clean which bandages do not cover - I don't bother bandaging the night before anymore as he still gets his knees dirty so have to wet the legs anyway!

The socks covered the knee and hocks so I had hoped it would help the knees and hocks clean!

But then I don't really see the need why we need to justify something we had bought or in this case tried to buy - What I really wanted the socks for was when we stay away at shows in temporary stabling. There is usually no access to a hose as normally stables are plonked in middle of field and only a tap to fill buckets. I thought they would be particularly useful for keeping legs clean way from home tbh!


----------



## Corner Mad House (18 November 2013)

Stugatsio ... think you might need to contact an Aus equivalent of Citizens Advice and see what they say


----------



## Corner Mad House (18 November 2013)

Ladyinred.   A fly rug is cheaper than an Ultimate Onsie, I know I have bought one with a belly flap but still my horse was eaten alive by flies, hence the thought the Onsie might help.  However the material would have been much too thick and would have made her sweat.  I have tried everything to protect her from the flies and this seemed a good idea.   Obviously not a good idea after all.


----------



## Dizzleton (18 November 2013)

I'm guessing after all these FaceB offers and 'deals' there will be a lot more replies to this thread in the coming months!! I'll stick to Snuggy Hoods - Brilliant quality and fast delivery!!


----------



## *hic* (18 November 2013)

Oooh, she's getting very quick to remove people who comment on FB!


----------



## ester (18 November 2013)

IIRC I remember a thread ages ago where the owner was claiming personal/illness issues... the level of service seems to be ridiculous!


----------



## GrumpyHero (18 November 2013)

They've blocked me from commenting on their page now, ha. 
Absolutely ridiculous. Wonder how many of these half price onesies will actually get to the buyers.


----------



## WelshD (18 November 2013)

Ahhhh...the Derby House tactic

People losing faith in you? cant commit to your orders? dont have time or money or intention to fulfil your orders? never mind....hold a sale!


----------



## FabioandFreddy (18 November 2013)

spottybotty said:



			But they have been doing this to people for at least 2 yrs! Its not just since the "onseies" (spelling?) came out.
		
Click to expand...

was going to say exactly the same!!


----------



## lisa_dundee (18 November 2013)

They will need someone on Facebook full time to keep blocking the complaints lol


----------



## stugatsio (18 November 2013)

yes tha tstrue, i havent finished with jessica she is messing with the wrong aussie , watch me


----------



## JJones (18 November 2013)

I'm blocked now. I hope they get trading standards on them.


----------



## Follysmum (18 November 2013)

Oh dear I am blocked also now.


----------



## miss_c (18 November 2013)

Interesting that suddenly they have closed their sale, hours before the cutoff time.  They say 'It's better to accept when spaces are full then take more on and not be able to keep to our words'.  I thought they didn't keep their word anyway?!?!?!?!


----------



## MadBlackLab (18 November 2013)

From reading this thread, this company has failed to deliver the product that customers have paid for. They have ignored all communication with clients. They remove all negative comments of their facebook page and block people who do it. Then try to drum at business by doing freebies or sales?

Well that business will be going down the pan very quickly


----------



## JJones (18 November 2013)

Corner Mad House said:



			You know if you go onto Shwmae Facebook page and click on the people who have made comments about ordering stuff then you can message them,  I have just been saying that they should look at this thread before placing any orders!
		
Click to expand...

What a good idea! Pity I got blocked. They do have 2 Facebook pages as well.


----------



## WelshD (18 November 2013)

HandleyCross said:



			From reading this thread, this company has failed to deliver the product that customers have paid for. They have ignored all communication with clients. They remove all negative comments of their facebook page and block people who do it. Then try to drum at business by doing freebies or sales?

Well that business will be going down the pan very quickly
		
Click to expand...

But what is amazing is that it hasnt gone down the pan and has been trading for a while officially since last year but i saw it advertised before that so maybe as a different trading name or as a hobby company - its been announced as shut down once and has gone through one major meltdown and other smaller issues yet it keeps going!


----------



## Jonesy (18 November 2013)

You can all info from companies house - incorporated in 2011, most recent changes are to do with the directors on 19/10/2013. You can 'order' info on the company, some is free and some you have to pay for. 

Hope everyone gets their refunds! X


----------



## amandap (18 November 2013)

chestnut cob said:



			But equally, I can't imagine being trussed up in what looks like horrid, cheap "fleece" all night, every night is exactly good for their skin either.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I just can't get my head round why anyone would want to buy this type of product anyway!


----------



## *hic* (19 November 2013)

Ah, I didn't realise they had two pages, I have been completely blocked from one of them.

Perhaps some of those with big problems should get together and set up a group to let others know what service (!) they have had and then they could invite some other people who might be about to get stung the same way.


----------



## miss_c (19 November 2013)

Giggling at the latest photo they've uploaded... I've been blocked from commenting as well now, no official public comment from them as I requested.


----------



## Corner Mad House (19 November 2013)

Today my Ultimate Onsie has been returned to me.  Unfortunately they seem to have forgotten to do the agreed alterations which would make it 'the perfect fit'.   Obviously this is breach of contract.  Oh dear Jessica, more do-do coming your way.  Will you ever learn.  A letter will be on its way to you very soon sweetheart.


----------



## ester (19 November 2013)

miss_c said:



			Giggling at the latest photo they've uploaded... I've been blocked from commenting as well now, no official public comment from them as I requested.
		
Click to expand...

Shame that it looks like the horses eye is about to be taken out in said pic.


----------



## lula (19 November 2013)

RunToEarth said:



			I suppose what bothered me about the socks is that I have confidence that a set of bandages put on properly will stay there without being uncomfortable and irritable, the socks don't really do that for me and I just can't see that the stretchy material is that comfortable or breathable. 



This is their equine onesie:

http://www.shwmaeproductsltd.co.uk/userfiles/4548/products/1369312788.JPG

Click to expand...

that's one pony's street cred down the drain. the shame of having to face your mates wearing That.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (19 November 2013)

RunToEarth said:



			This is their equine onesie:

http://www.shwmaeproductsltd.co.uk/userfiles/4548/products/1369312788.JPG

Click to expand...

That is dangerous, seriously hideous and vile. 

Throughout history, artists have painted the magnificence of horses, poets have written about their beauty and historians have told of their sacrifice to mankind. 

Only in the affluence of 21st century Britain, could we debase a horse with such a crass garment.


----------



## alliersv1 (19 November 2013)

horserider said:



			That is dangerous, seriously hideous and vile. 

Throughout history, artists have painted the magnificence of horses, poets have written about their beauty and historians have told of their sacrifice to mankind. 

Only in the affluence of 21st century Britain, could we debase a horse with such a crass garment.
		
Click to expand...

This. Absolutely. 
I cannot imagine any reason why I would want to put a beautiful, noble beast into bloody pyjamas.


----------



## MadBlackLab (19 November 2013)

Not well made as if you look closely the leg lengths aren't the same. It could be how it sits on the horse or bad manufacturing


----------



## only_me (19 November 2013)

horserider said:



			That is dangerous, seriously hideous and vile. 

Throughout history, artists have painted the magnificence of horses, poets have written about their beauty and historians have told of their sacrifice to mankind. 

Only in the affluence of 21st century Britain, could we debase a horse with such a crass garment.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, and we also force them to live in stables, work in sand arenas and even compete against each other in competitons land force them to work in an outline in small arenas.

And a lot if if the time, we even have a piece of metal in their mouths to force them to do our bidding and metal shoes on their feet.


:rolleyes3:

A lot of things have changed  over time, but horses have still remained horses but the equipment we use is a lot better. Everyone is entitled to use what they want on their horses and don't need grief about buying products for their horse!!!


----------



## stugatsio (19 November 2013)

im blocked too so is my daughter no wonder orders dont get out shes too busy keeping up with the internet, no wonder she allows no pick ups shes too scared every one will know where she lives , imagine if all unhappy customers turn up on her doorstep scary


----------



## stugatsio (19 November 2013)

need to put in everyones head, onesies will be here in australia just not hers, there mainy for the kids


----------

